# Help -- Loader Identification



## Ashton49047 (Oct 26, 2021)

Hello!!! Long time lurker, first time posting.

Been trying to find a loader for my later model International 574, either a 2250 or 2050.

A local farmer responded saying he's got one that he thinks is a 2250 and could give me a "helluva deal"

...... well, I just got home and I don't think it's a 2250. The brackets, corners, and cylinder attachment locations didn't jive with the 2250 Manual picture. The loader appears to have been primed but is definitely orange/red under the paint of that helps. Appears there are an extra set of brackets in the bucket

Hope that someone here can help me identify the loader and see if it'll fit.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Ashton, welcome to the forum.

I cannot identify the model of that loader, but I can say it is an old style with "legs" that attach to the rear axle.


----------



## Ashton49047 (Oct 26, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> Hello Ashton, welcome to the forum.
> 
> I cannot identify the model of that loader, but I can say it is an old style with "legs" that attach to the rear axle.


Just found this tractor for sale and I'd buy it just for the loader. Any ideas on the loader and if it will fit a 574??


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

What model is this tractor?


----------



## Ashton49047 (Oct 26, 2021)

HarveyW said:


> What model is this tractor?


He doesn't know at the moment. I'm hoping it's a 2500A because the loader would be a 2050 if it was. I tried asking him if he knew if it was a 2050 or 2250 and he acted like I was speaking Russian. 

Will the industrial loaders bolt on to the utility tractor variant?


----------



## Ashton49047 (Oct 26, 2021)

These were the other pictures posted on FB


----------



## Ashton49047 (Oct 26, 2021)

Well I bought it spur of the moment, now comes the fun part. Wife doesn't know, she's gonna kill me


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Did you figure out what model of IH industrial tractor it is?


----------



## Ashton49047 (Oct 26, 2021)

unsquidly said:


> Did you figure out what model of IH industrial tractor it is?


It's an IH 424 with a 2001 dual cylinder loader


----------

